# Checking commodity prices before the market opens?



## SamLau (16 June 2009)

Good Evening everyone! 

What a painful couple of days for materials sector.  I have both OST and BSL
in my portfolio and the last two days they have taking a hammering.
Apparently from the fall in commodity prices.... so I hear on the news.
and I hear that the ASX mostly follows the what the US markets did overnight.

Is there anyway to check the commodity prices before the market opens @ 10?

I checked out the LME website but u need to pay for it.

Thanks


----------



## beamstas (16 June 2009)

*Re: commodity prices & BSL*

Sam, be aware of the news..

If the market rises they'll try to attribute it to something
And if it falls they'll try to attribute it to something...

It wouldn't matter what the market did the news would have an 'excuse'

Anyway for your commodity prices try Bloomberg - http://www.bloomberg.com/?b=0&Intro=intro3

Scroll down and on the right hand side half way down you'll see "Commodity Futures", that's what you want.

Brad


----------



## skyQuake (16 June 2009)

Just adding:

http://www.kitcometals.com/ (Spot prices)
http://data.tradingcharts.com/futures/quotes/HG_.html


----------

